# Rosie was spayed today



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Rosie was spayed this morning, and she came home at 3:00 this afternoon. She looked really fed up with her buster collar, and slept for the first couple of hours.
The vet had said we could take the buster off as long as we watched for her licking her wound. When we took it off she waged her tail, but still looked a bit groggy and went back to sleep. At about 8:00 she woke, stood up and stretched and then jumped up onto the couch, Maureen and I both cringed but she just snuggled up on a cushion and went back to sleep. 
Its bedtime now and she has her buster on again, but doesn't look at all happy.

She has no external stitches, it's glued and the wound is very neat. Also she hasn't eaten tonight but I'm not worried as Poppy was the same.
It was strange taking Poppy for a walk by herself, as she didn't want to go out and leave Rosie, I had to push her out of the door, then she pulled me round our walk,


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Rosie, hope you're feeling better soon. Wishing you a speedy recovery :hug:

Colin, what about a vest instead of the collar?


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes going to try a vest, but didn't want to cover the wound for a day or so.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hope lovely Rosie is soon back to herself again, :hug: from Izzy


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Did she have keyhole or traditional... would be interested in the different recovery times ( Paul1959's Jesse had keyhole recently and recovery seemed
really quick).

Hope Rosie recovers quickly and back to her old self..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sending Rosie a cockapoo style and gentle hug ... xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wishing her a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope Rosie is feeling back to normal soon ... very sweet that Poppy didn't want to walk without her. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wishing Rosie a speedy recovery. Definitely recommend the vest. I got 18month - 2 years size. Its still loose enough not to rub or anything on the wound.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wishing Rosie a speedy recovery. Definitely recommend the vest. I got 18month - 2 years size. Its still loose enough not to rub or anything on the wound.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sending gentle hugs for Rosie. :hug:

Karen xx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.
She had the traditional operation, and is still a little sleepy but she is eating OK and has followed me upstairs then ran back down. She is now in her vest, still trying to lick the wound but a lot happier than with the buster collar.
Poppy is being so gentle with her, but it will soon be back to the normal mad half hours.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh love her ... very soft cuddles coming your way lovely Rosie ... xxx

She looks so sweet in her little vest ... oh I am so soppy ... giver her a liver treat for being brave 

Please keep us posted on her recovery xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Get well quickly Rosie!! She looks just like Betty in her vest even down to her white chin and white bits on her feet!! x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, poor wee baby :hug:


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Colin, i hope Rosie is making good recovery. My Pippa had her op on Monday and we were told not to pick her up till 5.30 because she was being 'particularly sensitive'!! - it was a very long day. When i finally got to take her home she was very groggy & looked very sad. Once home she wasnt able to walk into her crate and simply pined throughout the evening . My dear husband told Pippa it was my fault that she felt so poorly!!!!!!! - thank goodness he doesnt speak 'dog'. Then Tuesday morning she was back to her old self, sitting up at the gate and then walking around with even a few jumps up on the sofa at lunchtime. Pippa is still wearing 'the collar of shame' (those of you who have seen 'Up' will understand!), i did run the vest idea past the vet but he didnt seem to approve so the cone of shame remains!!! Just a note for those that are interested Pippa was 6 months & a week or so, she had traditional op and was glued back together!


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Spay*

Morning, I hope Rosie is feeling a little more like herself this morning. I to am interested to know how her recovery goes as I'm trying to decide whether to go the same way or keyhole. I have two Cockapoo's & was a little concerned that they may pull at each other stitches. Thks sue


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi all.
Rosie is defiantly making a good recovery. At the moment she is trying to climb up onto my knee. Pause.......................... I have had to put her back in her crate as she is running around chasing Poppy.
She goes back to the vets tomorrow for a check and she will be going back with the buster collar on and the vet will be none the wiser to her wearing a vest.

As for having two. Poppy did have a sniff at Rosie's wound but that was it, but the vest would stop them pulling at the stitches if they have any. Rosie has had her wound glued together.

She was 6 months last Thursday and we booked the op on Friday, so with being at Druridge all weekend and the op on Monday we forgot to get the vest's. So I would recommend get the vest's in good time, wish we had.


----------

